# Online PG (MCA) from mysore university



## iinfi (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello,

I am planning to pursue Online MCA from University of Mysore. They seem to have started this online PG courses from last september.
Below are the links.

University of Mysore
Mysore University launches online distance education programs in partnership with U18 | Business Standard News
UNIVERSITY OF MYSORE

Would like to know whether UGC or AICTE have provided the go ahead for these courses. University doesnt show any such letter on their site. How do we figure out?
Secondly I find that the Online courses link on the official home page takes us to a third party website UNIVERSITY OF MYSORE which is managed by U18 and interestingly the domain is up for sale. 
So wondering whether this is all real?

Any inputs appreciated.

A generic query! If a university is accredited by UGC or AICTE, are all courses irrespective of the mode of delivery automatically accredited by UGC. Dont the universities need a approval letter for each course. Few university reps I spoke to said they dont need special approval letters for each course! Are they speaking the truth?

Thank you


----------

